# Look at my splurge!



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I love to look at old quilt tops on ebay but I rarely actually buy anything. When I saw this vintage quilt top kit, I couldn't resist! It will probably take me forever to get all the cross stitch done. There were actually a couple of these for sale. Here's the one that's left and you can see the label with the picture on it. The last thumbnail picture is the clearest and shows the quilting design, too. I'm not going to use the colors they recommend - they're just too dull. I think I'm going to use medium and dark grays for the houses and deeper greens for the trees. If I start using something that doesn't look right to me, I'll just take it out and replace it if I need to. I really want this to be pretty!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Par...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I found this picture of a completed quilt top and I like these colors better.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Doesn't that look like a wedding quilt? My three grandsons are in their early 20s and the oldest one, he's 24, has a serious girlfriend. I decided it would be a good idea to have something special like this ready, in case I need it in the next several years. Of course, I'd already bought it when I thought of that.  The nice thing about the older kits is they used cotton percale and they even traced the quilting pattern for you onto the quilt top.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a beautiful quilt! My sister in law actually embroidered that very same quilt back in the 70's, king sized!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGoodness Katie!!! That is BEAUTIFUL and will become a cherished family heirloom I bet!!!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Well! Shut My Mouth!! Look what I ran across this morning. It was just posted yesterday so I don't know how long they'd been working on it.

http://countrylogcabin.blogspot.com/search/label/Mama's quilt finished

I think mine will be really special when it's finished and I'm hoping it will be heirloom status. Gretchen Ann, did your sil use the recommended floss colors for hers? I love green but not so much the olive color. The more I see of these, though, I'm warming up to it. Since I'm not planning on starting this until after the holidays, I have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I did a little more looking and found one previous post about the cross stitch quilt. She went into detail about how she machine quilted it.
http://countrylogcabin.blogspot.com/2017/07/finished-quilting-mamas-quilt-top.html


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Calico Katie said:


> Well! Shut My Mouth!! Look what I ran across this morning. It was just posted yesterday so I don't know how long they'd been working on it.
> 
> http://countrylogcabin.blogspot.com/search/label/Mama's quilt finished
> 
> I think mine will be really special when it's finished and I'm hoping it will be heirloom status. Gretchen Ann, did your sil use the recommended floss colors for hers? I love green but not so much the olive color. The more I see of these, though, I'm warming up to it. Since I'm not planning on starting this until after the holidays, I have plenty of time to decide.


I don't remember her quilt being as bright as this one but it was a long time ago. I haven't seen it in years. I remember it being more subdued. I like the bright colors of the one in the picture.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Love that quilt. 

My grandmother embroidered several cross stitch quilts and quilted them. They "disappeared" when she died. I'd sure loved to have had one of them. Actually, that reminds me I was given unembroidered quilt blocks from my grandmother half of which I gave to my sister. My MIL embroidered them for me so I need to find them and put them together, however, I have no clue where I stashed them. Another project for me.


----------

